

When Being A First Mover Isn't An Advantage - tmckd
http://www.macdougherty.com/macblog/2010/12/when-being-a-first-mover-isnt-an-advantage.html

======
jayzee
Original research on "First Mover advantage"

Did First-Mover Advantage Survive the Dot-Com Crash?* Marvin B. Lieberman

